# Bunk Carpet - Quality Differences?



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Have to redo my bunks as carpet is worn. I know nothing about the carpet. Any quality differences in manufacturers/brands. Is it work paying for 16 lb carpet vs 14 lb? Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I always double layer it, not sure about brands or weights.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Its all cheap and it all wears out. Whatever you choose you will be redoing it a couple years from now.

I do as smack says and I round the corners to reduce the pinch point where it always seems to wear the most.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

some guys use old firehose from the fire dept


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

fjmaverick said:


> some guys use old firehose from the fire dept


I've got some from my job, but no way would I use it. It's pretty rough stuff compared to soft carpet.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> some guys use old firehose from the fire dept


Between the bunk and the carpet or straight carpet replacement?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> some guys use old firehose from the fire dept


I like to staple some 60 grit on my bunks


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I like to staple some 60 grit on my bunks


I get that
Some people use starboard
Some people use rollers
Some people use carpet

All have there own problems. Ive heard of rollers making dimples in hull bottoms.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

fjmaverick said:


> I get that
> Some people use starboard
> Some people use rollers
> Some people use carpet
> ...


Get dirt from the roads and it becomes sandpaper without periodic washing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> I get that
> Some people use starboard
> Some people use rollers
> Some people use carpet
> ...


I was just bustin your chops. I thought about putting a couple of layers of fire hose on first then two layers of carpet over it. Might act like a buffer. 
I got about 1000 feet of fire hose fron the local fire department because they retire hose after a certain amount of time. It makes awesome ******* ice chest hinges for those crappy old $20 Igloo chests that you forget to latch and the wind blows the lid off and breaks the hinges before it hits the widshield of the car following you too closely...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The heavier/thicker marine grade carpet will last much longer than the cheap stuff you get at the big box stores and offers more padding, too. I wrap the bunks around the edges/ends and use stainless steel staples to attach. Leave a sizable strip of wood exposed on the bottom side of the bunks to allow drainage and moisture evaporation. I ordered cypress from the local lumberyard to add centering bunks to my former flats boat trailer. Never had another issue or replaced the bunk carpeting for the several years I owned the trailer before selling the boat. And that was with a heavy boat and constant use.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I used indoor/outdoor carpeting from Home Depot two boats ago. You can buy the rolls of carpet online. Places like Academy, BPS and Norther Tool all carry, but you have to buy the SS staples to mount. Local trailer places here sell bunks already carpeted. You just have to mount with bolts from underside. Good Luck!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> ...they retire hose after a certain amount of time...


Pimps up! Hose down!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m adding two center bunks to my trailer and using that fire hose I have had in the shop for several years. It looks brand new. I may end up using Gulf Wax on the rear portion of the bunks if it isn’t easy to slide the boat off. After years of poling and running over shell my hull bottom can’t be hurt by much else. I may do some MarineTex work in a couple of areas while I’m under there. I will post pics if it turns out nice. If it looks like shit I’ll spare myself the comments...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't tell you how it will do on a boat, but I have a little experience with fire hose. After using and loading thousands of feet each year I can tell you without gloves it will chew through the skin on the back of your hands pretty quickly. Basically it's a bad rug burn, but 3 times worse.
If you are talking about rubber jacketed, that's a bit different, but I don't think it would launch easily.
For my cash, cheap ol' grey indoor/outdoor carpet from HD does well in a pinch. Double it up it you need more cushion.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Last i bought from bass pro , sun ate it up. Go to a local marine carpet store. Most carpet stores can order anything.
a few folks up here run corregated drain pipe mostly carolina type skiffs.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Trex decking. Never deal with it again!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> I can't tell you how it will do on a boat, but I have a little experience with fire hose. After using and loading thousands of feet each year I can tell you without gloves it will chew through the skin on the back of your hands pretty quickly. Basically it's a bad rug burn, but 3 times worse.
> If you are talking about rubber jacketed, that's a bit different, but I don't think it would launch easily.
> For my cash, cheap ol' grey indoor/outdoor carpet from HD does well in a pinch. Double it up it you need more cushion.


I’m only using it on the center bunks so I can run the boat up on the trailer easier. The outside main bunks and front bunks have carpet. I’m going to wax them and it should be fine. I’ll post photos.


----------

